# fractal cells - FreeBSD-based All-In-One solution for software development startups



## xmj (Mar 20, 2016)

I’ve been working hard on ‪fractal cells, creating the All-In-One solution for software development startups.

With fractal cells, you can easily transform a stock FreeBSD server into a fractal cells production environment.

The hardware requirements are simple: You can run it on a VPS as small as 2vCPU / 2 GB RAM. And for those of you using Amazon’s EC2 cloud servers, that’s a single t2.medium instance.

‪fractal cells gives you an integrated installation of features typically used in software startups:

Redmine: An issue tracker. 
Track your projects' progress. Discuss implementation details. Log time on deliverables.

Jenkins: A continuous integration server.
Jenkins allows you to automatically build, test and deploy your software projects. You will spend less time chasing down bugs, and more time developing on features

GitLab: A code repository.
Store your sourcecode on your own premises. Stay able to work during GitHub downtimes, and independent from vendors locking you in.

Zabbix: A monitoring solution
Configure a large variety of checks. Get alerted once alarms show up. Never miss a downtime!

OpenVPN: A virtual private network
Most solutions should only be accessible by authorized people. OpenVPN helps you make resources available to your team and your team alone.

All fractal cells services are integrated with OpenLDAP, the open source implementation of the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. This means your developers can login with the same username and password to all components.

Through ‪fractal cells, we’ve provided you with seamless integration between services. We have made our fractal cells production settings and internal workflows available, which we think form a solid basis for getting development done.

At ‪fractal cells our passion is in easing the systems side of your software development startup. It takes less than 30 minutes to deploy fractal cells.

fractal cells allows you to use your engineering talent to focus on goals that make a difference to your business.

Please reach out to me if you have any questions about features, or guidance on using fractal cells for your organization.

Before you ask:

The sourcecode's on GitHub - https://github.com/fractalcells/fractalcells/ and 2-clause BSD licensed.

Cheers,
-xmj


----------

